# PXS Shares



## M7 ATW

Evening everyone,

Just wondered if anyone was holding any Provexis shares?


----------



## Slick 77

is it worth buying at all?


----------



## The Detail Doctor

I may have bought 20,000 at 1.3p a while back.


----------



## M7 ATW

The Detail Doctor said:


> I may have bought 20,000 at 1.3p a while back.


I take it you no longer hold these then?


----------



## M7 ATW

Slick 77 said:


> is it worth buying at all?


I'm currently holding a number of shares and am hoping to see a good return, although due to it being an AIM share it's pretty volatile.

It's worth a look though, as it has massive potential.


----------



## Slick 77

thanks, might buy a few shares as worth a punt :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor

M7 ATW said:


> I take it you no longer hold these then?


Sold them when they reached 16p.


----------



## M7 ATW

Very wise.


----------



## The Detail Doctor

I'm now in KDD for 5p per share.


----------



## M7 ATW

The Detail Doctor said:


> I'm now in KDD for 5p per share.


I'm also into KDD but at 12p a share.

Looks like you're very good at predicting the big risers. Any others that are worth a look/research?


----------



## Slick 77

PXS rising nicely today: http://www.google.co.uk/finance?q=LON:PXS


----------



## mba

Slick 77 said:


> PXS rising nicely today: http://www.google.co.uk/finance?q=LON:PXS


yes up 20% on the day, any reason for this? anticipated news perhaps?


----------



## giarc

I believe the wording around fruitflow isn't far away...


----------



## M7 ATW

giarc said:


> I believe the wording around fruitflow isn't far away...


That's right, although it's already late.

There's also the Aspirin vs Fruitlow trial results due soon.


----------



## Slick 77

M7 ATW said:


> That's right, although it's already late.
> 
> There's also the Aspirin vs Fruitlow trial results due soon.


interesting, I sold up today with the price rise.

do you think is it worth getting back in if the price dips a bit?


----------



## wallzyuk

I'll be on these if they drop below 10p, only way seems to be up at the minute. Might jump in now tbh.


----------



## Slick 77

wallzyuk said:


> I'll be on these if they drop below 10p, only way seems to be up at the minute. Might jump in now tbh.


hope you bought in, rising again today!


----------



## Serkie

Cheers for the tip chaps, got on these around 7p.


----------



## rinns

Bit of a hit today guys

still worth a punt or more drops expected? I realise even one got in on hope of the fruitflow announcement , what do you reckon?

When is the news from fruitflow due?


----------



## Slick 77

I'm gonna go back in around 8.5p if it gets there today


----------



## rinns

Are you confident or just speculating?

I'm looking to put £2000 into something in the penny market but I'm struggling.

I got in PPA a while back which was ok but took a hit on another penny company on AIM.

I realise its a risk on AIM but it seems more fun


----------



## Slick 77

rinns said:


> Are you confident or just speculating?
> 
> I'm looking to put £2000 into something in the penny market but I'm struggling.
> 
> I got in PPA a while back which was ok but took a hit on another penny company on AIM.
> 
> I realise its a risk on AIM but it seems more fun


Yep definetly fun 

I'm just speculating on this as made 20% yesterday and only trading £500, already in at 8.5p, looking to exit at 10p today if it gets there.


----------



## rinns

Slick 77 said:


> Yep definetly fun
> 
> I'm just speculating on this as made 20% yesterday and only trading £500, already in at 8.5p, looking to exit at 10p today if it gets there.


do you keep these in an ISA, how much do you pay per deal.

I have just joined iii as lloyds and Halifax are rip off merchants


----------



## Slick 77

rinns said:


> do you keep these in an ISA, how much do you pay per deal.
> 
> I have just joined iii as lloyds and Halifax are rip off merchants


don't keep these ones in an ISA

I just use HSBC as it linked to my current account which is handy for payments etc, they charge £11.95 per deal


----------



## rinns

Slick 77 said:


> don't keep these ones in an ISA
> 
> I just use HSBC as it linked to my current account which is handy for payments etc, they charge £11.95 per deal


I havnt sold any shares yet just have a small portfolio in my Halifax account.

It did have a 25% gain but its dropped back to about 18% due to RBS

what happens when you sell with regards tax?


----------



## Slick 77

rinns said:


> I havnt sold any shares yet just have a small portfolio in my Halifax account.
> 
> It did have a 25% gain but its dropped back to about 18% due to RBS
> 
> what happens when you sell with regards tax?


oh no that was a close one, sometimes its good to set limit orders if you can, if you think your share will hit a certain price during that day, your sharedealing account will automatically trade for you

here is what I know about the tax implications:

you will have to pay 0.5% stamp duty when you sell the shares,

with regards to tax you have a £9000 personal capital gains allowance per year so as long as you dont make more than £9000 in profit then you will be ok.

You can offsett losses against this balance per tax year too.


----------



## rinns

Slick 77 said:


> oh no that was a close one, sometimes its good to set limit orders if you can, if you think your share will hit a certain price during that day, your sharedealing account will automatically trade for you
> 
> here is what I know about the tax implications:
> 
> you will have to pay 0.5% stamp duty when you sell the shares,
> 
> with regards to tax you have a £9000 personal capital gains allowance per year so as long as you dont make more than £9000 in profit then you will be ok.
> 
> You can offsett losses against this balance per tax year too.


So if you go over 9000 then do you have to declare that to the taxman? The bank have no part in the tax deduction etc?

So if I had sold my shares whilst in profilt I would have only had to pay 0.5 % to the bank and the trading fee?

cheers for answering the questions, Ive ordered a few books as its intresting stuff


----------



## Slick 77

rinns said:


> So if you go over 9000 then do you have to declare that to the taxman? The bank have no part in the tax deduction etc?
> 
> So if I had sold my shares whilst in profilt I would have only had to pay 0.5 % to the bank and the trading fee?
> 
> cheers for answering the questions, Ive ordered a few books as its intresting stuff


yep nothing to do with the bank you will just need to declare it

correct, just the stamp duty and your trading fee

no probs, good luck investing mate :thumb:


----------



## mba

I hope you got out at 10 slick looks like PXS took a big sh1t


----------



## rinns

mba said:


> I hope you got out at 10 slick looks like PXS took a big sh1t


Worth getting back in at 8.13 ? Anyone thinks this will bounce back.

feeling like I want to gamble 2000 in my current account


----------



## rinns

mba said:


> I hope you got out at 10 slick looks like PXS took a big sh1t


what did you buy at? did you not fancy sticking it out


----------



## mba

I didnt buy in at all the raise was unsustainable imo <1p to high teens in a matter of months. As soon as the company put a placing at a discount to raise £5M share holders didnt like it.

The RNS was released just before 10 this morning at that point the price dropped from around 14p down to 8.75p in less than 1 hour - the sunsequent rally would have been the *buy triggers* of potential investors waiting for the price to drop to a certain level and auto trading, but even at that level there were people who had *stop losses* in place to sell if it reached a certain level couple that with the news/mood wasnt great and the price dipped further.

An important note here is that: there is still a buyer for every seller!

*You can't buy something unless someone is selling it to you and you can't sell something unless someone is buying it from you!*


----------



## rinns

mba said:


> I hope you got out at 10 slick looks like PXS took a big sh1t


Looks to be because of the discounted share issue, think I'll be able to find another lemon.....

Shares in tomato and banana extract company Provexis fall as much as 33 percent after the company says it is in talks to raise about 5 million pounds through a placing with institutional investors and 'high net worth individuals' at a significant discount to the current share price.

Shares in the company, which were worth just over 1 pence at the beginning of August, had risen to a high of 23 pence over the course of the last two months, driven by hope among mostly private investors for a deal over its Fruitflow circulation product.

'The fact that they are placing at a significant discount suggests that there was little basis for the share price increase,' says Edison (Milan: EDN.MI - news) analyst Jacob Plieth.


----------



## rinns

mba said:


> I didnt buy in at all the raise was unsustainable imo <1p to high teens in a matter of months. As soon as the company put a placing at a discount to raise £5M share holders didnt like it.


Yes, It was just speculators hoping that the news would be good in aspirin and fruitflow trials etc.

Someone made some money from the hype..


----------



## mba

Did you get in Rinns?


----------



## rinns

mba said:


> Did you get in Rinns?


No, I went out to the car to find it had been hit by a bus...

Then went to the bank transfer some money around as I'm in the mood for a gamble.

I think these are going to drop abit more in the morning, I'm going to look around the penny market for something intresting.

what you into at the mo?


----------



## mba

I wouldnt discount PXS totally just do some research and read around watch the share for the next few days to a week to see about mood (look for volumes) low volumes = little interest.

I am tired in JLP (Platinum) they are in the middle of a takeover of BRR who have exclusive rights to a technology that allows smelting of high chrome tailings. 

In a nutshell they have a crap load of platinum in the ground (Tjate), they are about to aquire the technology mentioned above which will allow them process the metals of big miners, they have a CEO who is very savvy.

The resistance on this share is strong @ 30p, the current price is 36p yet over the next 4 weeks the merger will hopefully go through (both CEO's are confident), the price is set to rise.

If you are after a gamble then Mining is the place to be and picking the right one is hard & hindsight is a wonderful thing - i could have got in GKP @ 19p but didnt want to take a loss on my other shares - that went on to rise to 108p 

Im in JLP because i believe in it and i have stuck my £££ were my mouth is


----------



## Slick 77

mba said:


> I hope you got out at 10 slick looks like PXS took a big sh1t


yep got out at 12p today but got back in at 8.5p so lets see where this goes

rinns, if you want to gamble, open up an spreads account with tradefair 

you can try their demo account to see what its like


----------



## mba

Wow good job Slick at least you took your profits at the right time 

If this does dip below 8.5p you are in a good position with your profit to lower your average at the right time


----------



## Slick 77

hopefully, as this one has been a real rollercoaster, last time I bought in the share price dropped 40% after a few days and I didnt get a chance to top up


----------



## rinns

Well thats 2k gone, hopefully not for ever.......

spread it over 3 companies so I'm invested in 6 in total.

Maybe I should have waited for the books to arrive from amazon:speechles


----------



## M7 ATW

Hi guys,

another interesting day, almost top sliced at 15p but didn't get chance due to work commitments... doh.

However, i've been wanting this to retrace for the last week or so, with an intension to top up. I still feel confident regarding the long term prospects for the share and am not to worried about the yo-yo price at the minute. However, if i'd have sold on the highs and bought on the dips and i would have a much more substantial holding or had a very nice return. Hindsight eh!

Once the RNS comes out regarding the EU wording it should all come good... famous last words.


----------



## M7 ATW

rinns said:


> Well thats 2k gone, hopefully not for ever.......
> 
> spread it over 3 companies so I'm invested in 6 in total.
> 
> Maybe I should have waited for the books to arrive from amazon:speechles


Rinns,

What are you holding?


----------



## wallzyuk

Slick 77 said:


> hope you bought in, rising again today!


No didn't get on them, good job too, down 36%. Might get on them before dinner 2moro.

Also worth having a look at GOA...


----------



## M7 ATW

wallzyuk said:


> No didn't get on them, good job too, down 36%. Might get on them before dinner 2moro.
> 
> Also worth having a look at GOA...


MTA is worth a look also.


----------



## rinns

set up a buy last night and it purchased for average cost of share = 7.3458 which was a surprise

Is this right for PXS ?

No surprise anymore there still dropping. sitting tight now for a while as I've set my slerts up on the iphone


----------



## mba

Rinns you need to watch this today lke a hawk

http://www.shareprice.co.uk/PXS/PROVEXIS (register for free live prices)

Some very big buys this morning and at 9 - 9.5p spread puts you are 22% up


----------



## rinns

mba said:


> Rinns you need to watch this today lke a hawk
> 
> http://www.shareprice.co.uk/PXS/PROVEXIS (register for free live prices)
> 
> Some very big buys this morning and at 9 - 9.5p spread puts you are 22% up


No good I'm in a stratergy meeting for 2 - 3 hours 12 - 2 but it'll overun

Shall I set some sell limits. might be wise....

seems like every ones buying in hope after yesterday


----------



## mba

It seems to be quite volitile at the moment

The call is yours tbh rinns but be careful place stop losses a normal stop loss is triggered if the dealers buy price matchs your stop loss but it only sends a request for sell (not instant)

So if your stop loss is say 8p and it get triggered your shares go into a que to be sold

If the share price continues to drop to 6p before your sale is completed it will sell at 6p!!

You can get garunteed stop losses but i think they cost a little more to setup.


----------



## rinns

mba said:


> It seems to be quite volitile at the moment
> 
> The call is yours tbh rinns but be careful place stop losses a normal stop loss is triggered if the dealers buy price matchs your stop loss but it only sends a request for sell (not instant)
> 
> So if your stop loss is say 8p and it get triggered your shares go into a que to be sold
> 
> If the share price continues to drop to 6p before your sale is completed it will sell at 6p!!
> 
> You can get garunteed stop losses but i think they cost a little more to setup.


hmm out at 9.5 or hang for 10 ?

not doing much at work at the mo so watching it


----------



## mba

I have come to the conclusion that if im tempted to take a profit do it. If the price goes up you obviously could have made more BUT if the price drops you have lost.

If you take profit when you see it the bottom line is you will ALWAYS be in profit


----------



## Slick 77

wallzyuk said:


> No didn't get on them, good job too, down 36%. Might get on them before dinner 2moro.
> 
> Also worth having a look at GOA...


GOA up 11.8% today!



rinns said:


> hmm out at 9.5 or hang for 10 ?
> 
> not doing much at work at the mo so watching it


im looking to exit at 10p hopefully today

you got a nice return there rinns


----------



## giarc

Showing 9.28 live price for me, I'm not sure which way it's going to move once the dust settles though


----------



## rinns

Slick 77 said:


> GOA up 11.8% today!
> 
> im looking to exit at 10p hopefully today
> 
> you got a nice return there rinns


somethings telling me to be greedy on this.... 28.64% up at the mo on this one

9.45 at the moment, lots of people buying. think it may level out soon


----------



## rinns

What sites do you guys use that are realtime?


----------



## mba

www.shareprice.co.uk - register for free to get real time prices


----------



## wallzyuk

Slick 77 said:


> GOA up 11.8% today!


Yep :thumb:


----------



## mba

rinns said:


> somethings telling me to be greedy on this.... 28.64% up at the mo on this one
> 
> 9.45 at the moment, lots of people buying. think it may level out soon


Did you top slice at 9? A placing of shares this morning at 2.5p knocked the sp to an open of 6.25p curent spread is 7.55 - 8.00


----------



## rinns

mba said:


> Did you top slice at 9? A placing of shares this morning at 2.5p knocked the sp to an open of 6.25p curent spread is 7.55 - 8.00


No, In a meeting all day and then just thought I would leave shares in this for a while.

Sold my RBS to have a play with. Might get back in a bit later


----------



## cloudnine

Are these worth a punt at 7.5 ish or has the bubble burst??


----------



## rinns

cloudnine said:


> Are these worth a punt at 7.5 ish or has the bubble burst??


who knows mate. all depends on fruitflow news


----------



## cloudnine

rinns said:


> who knows mate. all depends on fruitflow news


Do you know when that will be??

Most recent info i found was this..

http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?type=news&code=cotn:PXS.L&it=


----------



## mba

cloudnine said:


> Are these worth a punt at 7.5 ish or has the bubble burst??


I would wait to see what this afternoon brings - shares are all about gambling, although if you get it wrong you dont lose all your £££.

have a read of the RNS and previous ones, go to their website and read their statements.


----------



## rinns

Who was in with GOA, whats happening there with regards the share suspension on the 30th?


----------



## mba

Doesnt sound good looking at the drop it looks like sentiment is to get out.



> Despite the investments it has made, the Company has not been able to fully satisfy the requirements of the AIM Rules for Companies ("AIM Rules") that it has substantially implemented its investing strategy and therefore pursuant to Rule 15 of the AIM Rules, the Company's ordinary shares will be suspended from trading on AIM with effect from 7 a.m., on 30 September 2009, being the day following the anniversary of the Annual General Meeting of the Company at which shareholders gave consent to the Company's investing strategy.
> 
> The board structure has recently been changed and as a consequence of the AIM requirement to effect a substantial acquisition, the directors are actively pursuing acquisition opportunities for the Company and will update the market with any developments accordingly. The Company's investing strategy remains unchanged.
> 
> Simon Rollason
> 
> Chairman


----------



## rinns

UPDATE 1-Provexis to place shrs at 2.5p, 72 pct discount 

Who are these available to ?


----------



## mba

My guess would be an institution or big private investor, not sure though.

on a plus note PXS is doing quite well with the share price bouncing around 8p a share


----------



## APK

So where would this leave anyone holding these shares after the 30th ? presumably they would get their AIM listing back at some point?


----------



## rinns

APK said:


> So where would this leave anyone holding these shares after the 30th ? presumably they would get their AIM listing back at some point?


You talking about GOA?


----------



## APK

Who's GOA? just talking generally, whether these shares would be worthless after the 30th, or whether they will be relisted soon, it seems strange people are still buying, if they will be worthless in 2 days time?


----------



## mba

APK the 30th september remark is from the RNS released by GOA

PXS has no issues relating to the 30th Sept


----------



## APK

Thankyou, must make note to read posts fully!


----------



## rinns

mba said:


> PXS has no issues relating to the 30th Sept


No but PXS has issues in that its a bloody yoyo


----------



## rinns

who got into VOG? seems to be shifting now? I would be in profilt if only I wasnt sitting on MTV shares


----------



## Bero

rinns said:


> who got into VOG? seems to be shifting now? I would be in profilt if only I wasnt sitting on MTV shares


No, i've been watching them for a while with interest, but never bought into them. I bought a house last week so i've not got as much shares as before.......the majority of what's left is in the Falkland island explorations companies (i have DES, FOGL & Bor) they have been doing well recently with news of a rig heading down there early next year.

It always make me smile when I open my portfolio and look at the > 300% profit on my Des shares :thumb:


----------



## APK

Seems to be a lot of activity with these today, currently over 12m gone through (about double normal) and one big transfer of 2.2m!


----------



## M7 ATW

APK said:


> Seems to be a lot of activity with these today, currently over 12m gone through (about double normal) and one big transfer of 2.2m![/QUOTE
> 
> Towards the end of trading, there was 3.5m buys to 180k sells, yet it still went down.


----------



## mba

M7 ATW said:


> Towards the end of trading, there was 3.5m buys to 180k sells, yet it still went down.


What L2 access are you using?


----------



## APK

Anyone still holding? just gone over 9p


----------



## rinns

Yeah got 1500 quids worth a while back


----------



## Dan 172

Yeah I still have some cost me 8.8p each in the end. Not sure to get my money back or hang on....


----------



## APK

I got in @ 8.2p just before I left for the autoglym open day, from that poibt on they fell, watching today and they suddenly sold, I had placed an open order at 9.6p!! nevermind bought back 1/2hr later at 9.2p which gave me an extra 2700, then sold again an hour later at 9.6 p, so a tidy profit today, might buy back tomorrow if they fall first thing.


----------



## Slick 77

APK said:


> Anyone still holding? just gone over 9p


just sold up for a 30% profit tried to sell yesterday on the rise but they didnt get high enough but they hit 10.5p today


----------



## mba

Nice work Slick , im still waiting on the JLP rocket to take off. We had a 10 % rise after sitting at a pretty solid foundation of 31.5p for a few weeks. If you can get in around 33p there is plenty of upside to this share


----------



## wallzyuk

Reckon its worth getting in on the PXS now at 10p?


----------



## M7 ATW

wallzyuk said:


> Reckon its worth getting in on the PXS now at 10p?


I'd be careful, as this has gone up a few times on no news and retraced very quickly. It's catch 22, as this will appear to be a decent entry point if the EU wording comes out, but there well may be a better opportunity if we don't get the wording very soon.


----------



## rinns

whats all this mean in English. What should I do? I take it I should buy some at 2.5p ?

PROVEXIS - OPEN OFFER

PROVEXIS is proposing an Open Offer on the following basis:

1 New Ordinary share for every 12 Existing Ordinary shares held at an Issue Price of 2.5 pence per New Ordinary share.

In addition, you may apply for excess shares under the excess application facility, up to a maximum number of shares equal to 90 times the number of shares held on the Record Date, 1st December 2009.

If you wish to apply for an excess application then you must enter the total quantity of shares you wish to apply for. For example, if your basic entitlement was 100 and you wished to apply for 20 excess shares then you would enter 120 as the total quantity of shares required.

How This Affects You:

Based on your holding of 18290 PROVEXIS ORD GBP0.001 shares on 03 December 2009, which was the Open Offer Ex Date, you have an Entitlement to 1524 PROVEXIS ORD GBP0.001 shares at a total cost of 38.10 GBP.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You Have The Following Options:

1 Accept the Offer to buy 1524 PROVEXIS ORD GBP0.001 shares at a cost of 38.10 GBP.

We will process your instruction on or after 15 December 2009. Your election will be based on cleared funds available at this time. If you do not have sufficient cleared funds to take up all of your Open Offer Entitlement then we will take up the maximum number of shares we can based on the funds available. 
2 Accept the Offer to buy a specified number of PROVEXIS ORD GBP0.001 shares.

We will process your instruction on or after 15 December 2009. Your election will be based on cleared funds available at this time. If you do not have sufficient cleared funds to take up all of the specified number of shares then we will take up the maximum number of shares we can based on the funds available. If there is an excess application available on the Offer and you apply for more than your Open Offer Entitlement then please be aware that if the Offer is fully subscribed there is no guarantee that you will receive any or all additional shares applied for.

Lapse - If you do not wish to apply for any Open Offer shares, you do not need to take any action and your entitlement will expire when the Offer closes.

The total number of shares you will own will stay the same. However, the proportion of the Company you own will reduce as more shares will be in issue.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Important Information & Other Key Dates:

The Company is seeking to raise equity of up to GBP5 million through the issue of 200,000,000 New Ordinary shares through an Open Offer.

The Board believes that the Company's long term shareholder value will be maximised by continuing to focus on the discovery, development and licensing of functional food, medical food and dietary supplement technologies. The proceeds of the Open Offer will support the Company's strategy in three main areas, by strengthening the balance sheet to improve the Company's leverage in current and prospective negotiations for Fruitflow technology, accelerating new claim development for its Fruitflow technology and the acquisition of new technologies to strengthen the pipeline.

The Issue Price of 2.5 pence per New Ordinary share represents a 72.2 percent discount to the closing mid-market price of 9 pence per Existing Ordinary share on 24th September 2009, being the last dealing day prior to the announcement of the Offer.

The Open Offer received shareholder approval at the General Meeting held on 15th October 2009.

If you accept the Open Offer, the New Ordinary shares are expected to be credited to your account on or after 22nd December 2009. These shares will not be available to sell until this time. If for any reason the Open Offer is not completed, any payment you have made will be returned and you will be notified.

Please note that elections for excess shares will only be satisfied to the extent that other qualifying shareholders do not take up their full entitlement and as a result of which may be subject to scaling back. Should you apply for excess shares and these are not satisfied in full, the cash refund will be returned to you as soon as it is received from the Company Registrar.

Unless you hold your shares in a ShareBuilder account, entitlements to New Ordinary shares will be rounded down to the nearest whole number. Any fractional entitlements will not be issued and instead will be aggregated and sold in the market for the benefit of the Company.

If you wish to accept the Offer and intend to fund the take up of your Open Offer shares by selling existing shares held in your portfolio, you will need to ensure that the trade has settled on or before 15th December 2009 in order to ensure cleared funds are available by our deadline.

Before making any decision please take into consideration all relevant factors of the event including the current share price and any possible tax implications. If you require any further information in making your decision please contact an appropriate professional advisor.

Should you wish to find more information about the Open Offer, please visit the Provexis PLC website, www.provexis.com.


----------



## M7 ATW

Ultimately it's up to you. I think the price will drop further in anticipation of the placing.

I've already confirmed my entitlement, as well as requested a number of additional shares, however, i doubt they'll be available.


----------



## rinns

I have asked for more. Can we sell the shares we have at the moment and thn buy more as part of the offer?


----------



## jaymbee1

I,ve applied for additional shares but not holding much hope


----------



## rinns

starting to climb


----------



## wallzyuk

Yep for the last few days. Hopefully the news we've been waiting for will come out.


----------



## APK

If you look on their website, or bb on III the wording is out and confirmed, it will be formerely published today or Monday, yesterday the MM's were playing games and many smaller investors seemed to be getting out with small profits, but price has not spiked yet, I expect this to start today as people become aware (may also be more people staying at home trading today).
Last oppurtunity to buy under double digits today?


----------



## rinns

APK said:


> If you look on their website, or bb on III the wording is out and confirmed, it will be formerely published today or Monday, yesterday the MM's were playing games and many smaller investors seemed to be getting out with small profits, but price has not spiked yet, I expect this to start today as people become aware (may also be more people staying at home trading today).
> Last oppurtunity to buy under double digits today?


I have 5k of these but need to sell. will this price go down when the OO shares come onto the market on the 22nd ?

I will be selling as soon as they hit double digits. Not great profit but profit none the less.

knowing my luck they will soar after I have sold


----------



## APK

I think the "oo's" have already been factored into the price, I think holding till Monday after the press has got hold of this over the weekend could be


----------



## rinns

I'll take a look at the price today to see what direction it looks like heading.


----------



## cloudnine

Are peepz still holding these?? I keep looking at them now and again thinking about it. I Bought back into Lloyds the other day at 50p .. ive done well out of them in the past and sold before the rights issue but i have a feeling they will do ok in a few months and creep up slowly.


----------



## rinns

Sold 4k worth the other day as i was bored . Lost 1000 of that within days. I have come to the conclusion shares are not for me. Still have a few pxs though so could do with a steady rise


----------



## M7 ATW

I'm still holding all of mine and will keep hold of them for quite a while yet.

Hopefully we'll hear news of the asperin trials soon.


----------



## wallzyuk

I'm still holding.


----------



## APK

yep still sitting on 120,000, got a feeling these will start rising nicely by easter, anyone visit " http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/det...on&code=cotn:PXS.L&threshold=0&pageno=1&it=le "


----------



## M7 ATW

apk - What did you think of the DSM news?

I think it's a very positive move.


----------

